# *Kelly's Slough Delta Chapter Banquet---Sept, 15-Grand Forks



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Kelly's Slough Chapter of *Delta Waterfowl*, located in Grand Forks, will be having their first ever banquet Thursday September 15, 2005. The banquet will be held at the Ramada Inn.

There will be several raffles for a *TON* of prizes; including everything from guns, prints, decorative decoys, hunting decoys, calls, apparel, lots of accessories and even a duck boat. We will have a goose hunters package, a youth duck hunters package, as well as a few other packages and there will be lots of games, raffles, live auction and a silent auction. There is a limit of 250 tickets and with the amount of prizes we have you stand a very good chance winning something good.

Ticket prices are $40 for a single and $55 for couples. Your ticket purchase includes a year membership to Delta Waterfowl, a subscription to Delta's quarterly magazine publication, and a dinner ticket. The meal is a nice two course buffet. For purchasing a ticket contact Matt Vanderpan (701) 330-3038, Sportsman's Taxidermy (218) 773-7972, and tickets will also available in the hunting departments of Cabelas and Scheels. You can also contact myself at (701)-746-2036, or feel free to PM me with any questions.

With the money raised that our chapter keeps we will be sponsoring a youth hunt next fall and constructing hen houses to be placed at Kelly's Slough NWR located just west of town, and the new Glacial Ridge NWR located east of Crookston, MN. The other money raised that goes to Delta supports multiple programs that put more ducks into the fall flight each year. Such as, Adopt-A-Pothole, Predator Control, Hen House Sites, Selective Harvest, as well as support Delta's world renown research programs.

*Please come out and have a good time, win some prizes, and support a good cause! I look forward to seeing everyone there!!!*


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

bump :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*Buy your tickets today if you plan on coming. We have a lot of prizes and not very many people so anyone who attends is going to have excellent odds of winning some very nice prizes.*


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I should be there...


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I guess I'll be there twice!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, the more the merrier!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*There's still a few tickets left that will be available for purchase at the door. I look forward to seeing everyone there tomorrow!*


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Grand Forks Delta Waterfowl Chapter - You guys ROCK!

I don't think I'll be able to get any sleep tonight after hearing how the banquet went for you guys. The best part is you'll have a huge WHF fund for local projects.

Congrats... :wink:


----------

